# Request For Prayers



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

HI Outbackers,
I'm asking for all good vibes, prayers and happy thoughts you can muster for Mrs. Hackett. She is co-owner of the orchard and wife of the maker of the cider donuts many of you have enjoyed!! She recently recovered from a bout with pnumonia, and is now in the hospital with a possible flu!! 
Thanks in advance!!
Ember


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I personally have not gotten to enjoy one of Mrs. Hackett's cider donuts








but I do wish her well and hope she is feeling better very soon!








Loads of good Outbacker vibes are on their way from So Calif


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

ember said:


> HI Outbackers,
> I'm asking for all good vibes, prayers and happy thoughts you can muster for Mrs. Hackett. She is co-owner of the orchard and wife of the maker of the cider donuts many of you have enjoyed!! She recently recovered from a bout with pnumonia, and is now in the hospital with a possible flu!!
> Thanks in advance!!
> Ember


Yes..prayers and good thoughts...
Bob


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

More positive energy from the Great Lakes!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Nathan said:


> More positive energy from the Great Lakes!


Yes.. The Great Lakes have a lot of GREAT energy!

...Sending it your way!

MaeJae


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Prayers, wishes for good luck, positive energy headed your way, Mrs Hackett! I sincerely believe that anyone who creates good food for others to enjoy is a special person!

Sluggo


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Best wishes from the fresh Cape Cod sea air!


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Happy & positive get well thoughts from North Idaho!!!


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Let me throw in some energy and prayer's from Penn's Woods.

Jim


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Happy NJ vibes. She sounds like a well deserving person and am wishing her speedy recovery.

Jim


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I spoke with Mrs. H today, her voice sounds strong, but she will remain in the hospital until at least Monday. Her illness is a viral infection, and the infection has gotten into her bloodstream. I have NO idea what all that means, but it doesn't sound good to me!! She is also on intravienous antibiotics, which also doesn't sound good to me!! Thank you all so much for your prayers and well wishes!! I KNOW they are reaching her and healing her!!
TTFN
Ember


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

More prayers headed her way from MI! Tell her she has many new friends!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Sorry for the duplicate post but happy to pray twice.


----------

